# Ina Be kommt in die Gummitanke



## Angeljoe.de (6. Mai 2014)

​


Immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand, unsere Veranstaltung bei Facebook -> http://goo.gl/QTAjO2​

Hier gibt es den ersten Spezialgast zu unserer großen Neueröffnung von Angeljoe XS-Die Gummitanke. Ina Be aus dem DAM Team wird uns am Samstag, den 10.Mai ab 10 Uhr in Hamburg besuchen. 

Freut euch außerdem auf:

- Tombola mit tollen Preisen
- weitere Special Guests
- Große Markenvielfalt auf kleinstem Raum
- Grill und und Gute Laune for free
- Supereröffnungsangebote

...und natürlich bereits eine Menge des neuen Sortiments sowie Klassiker und exklusive Highlights.

Erlebt eure Lieblingsmarken wie Keitech, Illex, Savage Gear, Rapala, Shimano, Storm, Daiwa, Relax, Salmo, Profiblinker, Lawrence Echolote, Spro, Cormoran, Imakatsu, Megabass und viele mehr und profitiert vom optionalen vollen Zugriff auf das gesamte Angeljoe Sortiment.


----------

